# Choosing a handgun



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm hoping a few on here will be able to help me understand a little more about handguns and the varying calibers. My very first year of hunting was with a rifle but from there on out I have used archery equipment and quite frankly, listening to people talk about guns just sounds like a bunch of gibberish to me. While I do understand some of the basics I would love some help in better understanding handguns. I'm happy to help anyone understand archery!

I would like to purchase a handgun to carry with me while I bowhunt and also for home security. It may be a tall order, but I'm looking for something that my wife, who has little experience with guns, would be comfortable shooting but that still has some knock down power. I'd love to hear the different calibers you all have and why you like them. Something with relatively inexpensive ammunition would be a bonus! 

Also, what are the advantages and disadvantages of a semi-automatic revolver vs. a semi-automatic pistol "magazine style" (not sure on the terminology)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The needs that you are describing would be well met by a revolver chambered for the 357 Magnum. A revolver is a simple machine, without complicated mechanical safeties to worry about. In the double action variety, all you do is load it, align the sights with the target, and pull the trigger. The manual of arms for the pistol is a bit more complicated, and can vary from model to model. Caliber choice is very subjective, and is best left to personal preference. The 357 will allow you to fire loads that will be effective in most self-defense situations, and with 38 Special ammunition is a low cost and low recoil option. A single action revolver functions the same, with the additional requirement of ****ing the hammer prior to firing. The double action will allow you to fire by either ****ing the hammer manually, or doing so by simply pulling the trigger. I hope that this answers some of your questions.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For a revolver, I think Loke hit the nail on the head. The .357 would give you enough power to protect you against most things that go bump in the forest. Some may argue it is a bit underpowered with regards to bears, but in my opinion (certainly not an expert one), I think it would get the job done against any black bear in the state. Grizzlies are a different story, but there aren't many, if any, of those around here. 

If you're interested in a semi-auto, you have lots of options, but only a few that would fit all of your requirements. For a woman who is novice to shooting, any gun can be intimidating. I would suggest finding a friend, or maybe someone on here who has several calibers who would be willing to take you guys out shooting. I think 9mm would be a good place to start. Its right in the middle as far as size goes, and the ammo is pretty economical. You can find them in compact and subcompact configurations, all the way up to full-frame sizes. If your wife is a smaller woman, smaller guns may fit in her hands better, and be more comfortable for her to hold, but you also get a bit more recoil with a smaller, lighter gun. A full-sized gun will help with recoil, but be a bit more cumbersome to pack around. If I were buying a semi auto pistol to take into the woods for protection, I would buy something no smaller than .40 cal. While they do cost more to shoot, they can pack a punch with the right bullets. It may be something that your wife can confidently shoot, but it may be too big even still. 

The thing I like about semi-autos is the high-capacity mags. While a 9mm won't have as much energy as a .44 mag, the gun may hold up to 18-20 rounds. Some may argue that you want your first shot to count, and if it packs the punch it should, you won't need more shots, but I am more inclined to believe that when a person is flustered, they are more likely to miss with that first shot, and when you're talking about a gun with more recoil, it is harder to get back on target. A 9mm has a small enough recoil that most people can get back on target quickly for a follow up shot. And with 16 rounds to follow up, you'll likely hit with at least a few. 

With any gun you decide to purchase, no amount of bullets or power will substitute for range time. You're proficiency is the single most important factor when it comes to protecting yourself. Find something that you're comfortable with, both in fit, and in function, and practice like crazy, both you and your wife. Know how to use your gun, and it will serve you well.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

+1 to everything Loke said. 

The first pistol I bought after getting married was a snub nose .357 . Told the wife it was for her and turns out she loved it and I'm not allowed to use it now lol. She shoots +p 38 special rounds from it which simply means they are higher pressure and therefore hotter then normal .38 special. The couple of times I took it with me in the beginning I loaded it with heavy .357 mag rounds which I felt was enough to stop just about anything providing I hit it. Its simple to use and with the .38 special loads in it you wont have to worry to much about over penetration (into your neighbors house) if loaded with the personal protection rounds for home security.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

I went through several "phases" of trying to get my wife to admit proficiency and comfort with an SD/HD handgun.
She likes shooting. She was just nervous about being able to operate something while semi-incoherent, in the middle of the night, after being jolted from her sleep.

In the end... I just had to start shoving handguns in here hand, telling her "shoot it, and shoot it now." Eventually, she felt comfortable with my .380, 9mm, and both .327 Federals. She won't touch the .44 Mag (even with light loads), and won't even go shooting if I take the J-frame .38 Special. One of the .327s is a single-action, so it's not a good HD/SD choice. That leaves the DAO .380, DA/SA 9mm, and GP100 .327 Federal.

Those three handguns have no safeties. All she has to do is grab whichever one happens to be in her holster or lockbox (usually the 9mm for her), and pull the trigger.

I'm fine with the three options she has now, but had high hopes for that J-frame. It fits her hands really well. The problem, though, is that it scares the bejesus out of her when she fires it. Between the muzzle blast, muzzle flash, and the bite in the web of her hand... she just won't touch it any more. When she heard that .357 is a "more powerful" .38, that was the end of .357 considerations. She hasn't fired a .357 Mag since (even a moderate load in a heavy revolver like a 6" GP100 or S&W Mod 28).

My point?
If you really want your wife to shoot it, put some serious thought into the purchase. If she has previous experience with handguns, use that feedback as a guide. But don't count on it being perfect... My wife shoots "full house" .327 Federal loads in a 3" SP101 and 4" GP100, whenever she goes shooting, but won't touch a moderate load in a 44 ounce .357 Mag. :roll:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You should find this article extremely interesting, about calibers and the chance to incapacitate a person. Its a refreshing look at results, based on factual data.

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/7866

Bottom line, a well placed bullet is much more important that true overall power. You need to pick something YOU can shoot accurately. My wife cannot shoot accurately, calibers that I can. Fit and form factor are also important. Handle a few different guns, pick a couple you really like and rent them at a shooting range. After actually shooting them, should you pick something for purchase.

PS: I personally love and use an XD40 sub-compact as a carry gun when out in the hills.

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the share Dallan. Great article.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great article Dallan!

Here is one of the quotes from the article that I think stood out



> I've stopped worrying about trying to find the "ultimate" bullet. There isn't one. And I've stopped feeling the need to strap on my .45 every time I leave the house out of fear that my 9mm doesn't have enough "stopping power." Folks, carry what you want. Caliber really isn't all that important.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Great article Dallan!
> 
> Here is one of the quotes from the article that I think stood out
> 
> ...


For the most part I agree. Practice makes perfect. Put the bullet where it counts and it doesn't matter what caliber you're using. Then again if you've lost your mind and aren't very accurate, doesn't matter where you hit 'em with a .44 mag, game over buddy.

Like all things "American" bigger is better 

Just make sure you can actual shoot the gun you choose, and shoot it well.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks a ton for all the replies guys! Dallan, that was a very interesting article, thanks for sharing it. His data makes it clear that, if you want to incapacitate someone, go for the shotgun! I've got a 12 gauge and that would be the first thing I would go to in the event of a break-in. Although, it's too big and cumbersome for my wife. It sounds like my best bet is going to be to go to a shop with my wife and shoot a few. A double action .357 is one I had in mind so it's good to hear that that's what a few of you would recommend. Ultimately I want something my wife will be comfortable with. Like you all said, whatever we choose, it's going to be important to practice. 

I live in South Jordan, are there any gun shops close by that anyone would recommend? Thanks again for the help guys and i'd love to hear more opinions.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

You opened a whole can of worms. There has been a lot of info given thus far. I work at a local gun shop and so I deal with these types of questions a lot. I am a fan a big fan of semi auto's, I am not familiar with revolvers so my recommendations fall on semi auto's. 

When someone comes in and asks me about what is the best gun, I tell them there is no best gun in reality. My recommendation is to shoot as many different guns that you can get your hands on and see which on fits you best. My personal preference are Glocks and Smith & Wesson's line of M&P pistols. I carry a Glock Model 22 which is a full size .40 pistol. Some don't like Glocks because they have a weird grip angle. That's not to say it isn't a good gun, when I bought mine, I bought it used and unbeknownst to me it had a broken locking block. Long story short, I found this problem when I was cleaning my gun. Moral of the story, you can abuse a Glock a lot and have it still work. 

If you are looking for a carry pistol the two guns I would recommend are the Glock model 23 which is the .40 caliber. I also would recommend the Smith & Wesson M&P compact in .40. The reason I am recommending the .40 is with these weapons I know that you can get conversion barrels for them. Meaning you can convert your .40 into a 9mm with just the change of the barrel and magazine. This is what I do with my Glock. Quite honestly I prefer the 9mm but it is nice to have the option for .40 Obviously it is more expensive to get the extra barrel and magazines. But it is a lot cheaper to shoot 9mm and quite frankly it will be easier to develop good shooting form with 9mm vs. .40. I noticed even with myself I shoot much better with 9mm than .40

Remember how you practice is how you play, practice will never make perfect. Practice will only make permanent! If you develop bad shoot habits, such as jerking the trigger and anticipating recoil those bad habits will follow you, and be hard to get rid of. I would recommend staying away from the larger calibers until you are comfortable with the small calibers. The macho calibers won't help you any if you can't hit anything with them. When you are proficient with the small calibers then move up to the macho calibers. A good majority of our special forces use the 9mm so that is something to consider. 

I have only mentioned a my favorite two handgun manufacturers. There is Springfield Amory, H&K, Sig Sauer, DiamondBack, Highpoint (please don't buy one of these O|* ) and a many others I haven't mentioned. If you want some help at the gun shop I work at, PM me and I will let you know my schedule and you and your wife can come in and I can show you what options there are. Your options are endless!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Scheels, Cabelas, Sportsmans, Impact Guns all have good selections. Sportsmans probably the closest to ya though.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Regardless of what you choose proficiency is the key. No ammo size, revolver vs semi matters if you are not proficient. That being said I would buy my girl a compact Glock in 9mm. My girl hates shooting my fullsize .40. It is just to big. Shoot as many as you can and find what's right for her. I recommend Glock simply for the fact that they are accurate, have a high capacity magazine, no safety switch to fumble with, they are reliable, and they are durable. I have shot thousands and thousands of rounds through my Glock and they function great. Trigger time is key. Being comfortable for ladies is key. Proficiency with accurate shot placement, malfunction drills, and reloads are a must with any semiauto. Remember, if you are not going to train you are doing yourself a disservice. Your gun may be turned against you. This goes for any gun. If you are going to use it for sd/hd you better make sure you are proficient.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Good advise all ‘round. I will add one thing…let her pick the gun. Present her with all the info you can then take her to the petting zoo (gun shop) and let her fall in love with one. Then live with what she picks.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

> I would like to purchase a handgun to carry with me while I bowhunt and also for home security. It may be a tall order, but I'm looking for something that my wife, who has little experience with guns, would be comfortable shooting but that still has some knock down power. I'd love to hear the different calibers you all have and why you like them. Something with relatively inexpensive ammunition would be a bonus!


Tall order. A great gun for the field is a 357 mag revolver. Six inch barrel preferred for field use. This offers power enough to stop most game and is also a good SD round. Your wife may be able to shoot it with 38 Spl rounds just fine. Not so much recoil.

For an every day, concealed carry a snubby 357 is a great caliber should you need it, but the recoil is nasty. My wife has one of these and will shoot it with 38 Spl, but will not shoot 357 in it. Also not as easy to hit the target with as with a six inch barreled gun.

Of course if you are looking for inexpensive shooting don't overlook the 22 lr. For a fun plinking gun and field companion, check out the Ruger Mark III. You can't beat the 22 lr caliber for starting someone shooting handguns.

Now if you are really worried about meeting up with a bear at close quarters, get one of these:










Ruger Blackhawk in 44 Magnum. (Not for beginners but good bear medicine.)

The problem is that there is no "Fits All" gun. For home defense a 12 Gauge shotgun may be the best bet. For carrying for self defense one of the small revolvers or thin light weight autos is a good choice. 38/357, 380 auto, or 9mm good choices.

For those with experience harder hitting handguns like the 45 auto, and 40 s&w are great, but not recommended for learning to shoot.

For field use hunting a 357 or 44mag revolver, with 6 inch barrel is a good choice.

A lighter gun in the same caliber has a harder recoil. Just a fact of life. My guess is that once you head down that handgun road, you may end up after a time with several handguns like the rest of us. She can't have it home for protection while you are packing it in the field. My wife now has 4. See, just get her started shooting and liking guns, then look out. I am going back to the Ruger Mark III for a good starter gun and fun to shoot inexpensively.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I love this by Cooky:



> I will add one thing&#8230;let her pick the gun. Present her with all the info you can then take her to the petting zoo (gun shop) and let her fall in love with one. Then live with what she picks.


That's how my wife came to buy her first gun. Come to think of it her others too.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks again for all the replies guys. My wife has been out for the past two weeks so we should have a chance to talk about things a little more and hopefully get out and see a few. I've got a friend with a compact 9mm I believe it is and another with a .357 Ruger GP100. I'm hoping to get out with them and shoot a bit in the next week or two and get my wifes impressions on the two guns. Were not in a big rush so well take our time to find something she's really comfortable with. I think cooky's advice is great! For now I want something she's comfortable with. I can always get something more suited for my needs further down the road. Again, thanks for the great advice and replies by all. This was very helpful! 

James - That's a purty gun!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go to google, enter "glock explode" in the search box, after the search results then click "images". 

Now pick *any* other weapon you are interested in, do the same thing.

Eye opening!


-DallanC


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think there is such a thing as a do all handgun. Choose one for your needs. Maybe one for hunting, one for home defense and one for Sunday? Oh ya, and a couple more just for fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

James said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a do all handgun. Choose one for your needs. Maybe one for hunting, one for home defense and one for Sunday? Oh ya, and a couple more just for fun.


Unless you eliminate some presuppositions and look at the TC Encore and G2 Contender. But that is a niche market


----------

